# shower problems



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

CI Fiat Ducato Riviera 141 (2000).
Leak in shower base - please advise on best way forward. 
Thanks


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

We have a CI as well and had the shower tray replaced under warranty as it was cracked. Am sure someone else posted about a leak recently and was something to do with a kinked pipe underneath shower. Cannot remember who it was if I do will posty link to thread here. Good luck


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look at this site 
>>>GRP Repairs<<<


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks 
We are heading up to Manchester today (from Brighton) for our son's graduation so will be near - will phone this company - take in photos and see what can be done


----------

